# Eplan



## waldy (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche Lehrnbücher für Eplan p8 oder als PDF Anleitung.
Könnte mir jemand damit helfen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Januar 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33108

Liest Du ab und zu auch mal mit, oder betrachtest Du immer nur die Startseite? Das Thema ist erst 1 Woche her und zur Zeit nur drei Plätze unter Dir...



Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (31 Januar 2010)

Hi dia,
natürlich ich hab es schon mal gelesen,
und habe auch nach die Bücher bei Amason nachgeschaut.
Nur bei Amazon gibt s viele Verschiedene Bücher mit Name "Eplan P8 " und mit gleiche Autor.

Und welche Buch davon genau brauche ich - weiss ich nicht.

Und früher ( wenn irre ich mich nicht) z.B. mit Eplan gab s eine Links, wo konntet man mindestens Grundlage von Eplan nachlesen als PDF Datai .

Gibt s so was auch bei Eplan P8 ?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Januar 2010)

Das "getting started" müsste mit auf der CD von Eplan sein... Und soweit ich weiß hat B.Gischl nur 1 Handbuch zu P8 geschrieben. Die anderen Bücher haben zwar auch mit P8 zu tun, setzen aber schon einiges voraus.

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...h-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=eplan+p8&x=0&y=0

Amazon kennt auch nur 1 Handbuch (auf deutsch) von ihm. Für ein richtiges Fachbuch ist es nicht zu teuer und sein Geld wert. Die Online-Hilfe ist übrigens auch nicht verkehrt, hilft aber nicht immer weiter.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (31 Januar 2010)

Hi dia,
unter diese Links sind viele Bucher angezeigt wurden, 
von 24 eur bis 99 eur.
Welche Buch hast du als Richtiger gemeint?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

nochmal ganz von vorne... Dort ist nur EIN Handbuch (in deutsch!!!), das sich auch wirklich Handbuch EPLAN Electric P8 nennt. Das für 99€ ist auf ENGLISCH!

Und die Anderen nennen sich anders!!! Egal... 

Ansonsten versuche es erstmal hiermit hiermit!
Und dann kaufst Du das hier!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## bgischel (31 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten versuche es erstmal hiermit hiermit!


@Dia


@Waldy
Am besten, wenn Du möchtest, das Handbuch kaufen. Immer die letzte Ausgabe (momentan die 2.). Für alle anderen Bücher (Blockeigenschaften, Formulare etc.) sollten, wie Dia schon schrieb, schon P8-Vorkenntnisse vorhanden sein sonst macht das keinen Spaß. Das Handbuch in Englisch geht natürlich auch (ist prinzipiell bis auf ein paar Unterschiede das gleiche wie die 2. deutsche Ausgabe) aber da sollten schon Englischkenntnisse vorhanden sein...

Eplan selbst liefert, wie Dia auch schon schrieb, auf den Installations-CDs das Einsteigerhandbüchlein mit sowie ab und an auch CBTs...


----------



## jabba (31 Januar 2010)

Gibt ja auch noch günstigere Bücher für Dich.

z.B


----------



## waldy (31 Januar 2010)

@jabba


> Gibt ja auch noch günstigere Bücher für Dich.
> 
> z.B


 - jabba - hast du schon das buch auch selber getestet und gibst Tipp aus eigene Erfahrung?

Bemerkung: ich lerne in eine Woche Eplan P8 in meine Weiterbildungsmassnahme und möchte mich zum Eplan P8 bischen schon vorbereiten.

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (31 Januar 2010)

Ok,
schau mal , vielleicht kaufe ich mir das Buch.

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (5 Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte noch mal fragen, wie groß ist Unterschied zwischen Eplan P8 und Eplan 5.5 ?


@bgischel - kann man mit deinem empfollenem Buch für Eplan P8 auch was für Eplan 5.5 was lernen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte noch mal fragen, wie groß ist Unterschied zwischen Eplan P8 und Eplan 5.5 ?



gewaltig!
das gesamte system wurde praktisch unter anderen blickwinkeln überarbeitet.
gleich bleibt: am ende kommt ein E-plan raus...


----------



## waldy (5 Februar 2010)

Hi,
@4L Danke für die Antwort.

Na Gut, schauen mal, wie gut lerne ich Eplan P8 ein.

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte noch mal fragen, wie groß ist Unterschied zwischen Eplan P8 und Eplan 5.5 ?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du damit anfangen willst und noch Lesestoff brauchst:

http://www.amazon.de/Elektrokonstruktion-CAD-Konstruieren-mit-Eplan-5/dp/3446404163


Hoffentlich haut Bernd mir jetzt keine in den Nacken...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## bgischel (5 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> @bgischel - kann man mit deinem empfollenem Buch für Eplan P8 auch was für Eplan 5.5 was lernen ?


Nein.

Dia hat Dir ja schon einen Link gegeben wo man eventuell etwas für Eplan5 ergattern könnte (ihm sei verziehn  ). Ansonsten gibt es ein paar Anleitungen für Eplan5 hier...


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2010)

Sag mal Waldy...willst Du jetzt eigentlich in 5.x oder in P8 einsteigen???
Ich habe grad' einen Knoten im Kopf...


----------



## waldy (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
na ja, bei mir es ist nicht einfach  .

1  - da, wo mache ich meine Weiterbildung , wir werden Eplan 8 lernen.

2 - bei Firma, wo hatte ich Vorstellungsgespräch gehabt, 
die haben beide Eplan 5 und Eplan 8 , und bei eventuelle Zusage , ich muss dann mit beide Eplan arbeiten kann.

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> ...na ja, bei mir es ist nicht einfach  .



Das heißt nicht *bei* mir, sondern *mit* mir...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (4 März 2010)

Hi,


> Verbindung über Abbruchstellen auf der selben Seite


 - wenn auf eine Seite Eplan steht zwei Abruchstelle ( PE auf Samlelschine, und zweite PE auf Abbruch stelle an Motor Anschluss , wie kann man das lösen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 März 2010)

HÄ???

Der PE sollte überall in der Anlage gleich sein... In Deinem Kabel (das zum Motor geht) ist doch auch ein Schutzleiter mit drin, oder?! Jetzt kannst Du Dir die Mühe machen und mit einer "Strich-Punkt-Linie" den PE von der Klemme bis  zum Motor zeichnen, oder Du schreibst einfach "PE" an den Motoranschluss (aber nicht an  U, V oder W!!!!!!). Da kommt dann das grün/gelbe kupfergefüllte lange Ding dran! Ebenso am Motor, wie an der Klemme im Schrank...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (4 März 2010)

Hi,
das Problemm, das:


> -> PE 1


 von Schine und 


> -> PE1


 für motorgehäuse - stehen auf gleiche Blatt - und von eplan bekomme ich Fehlermeldung deswegen.

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 März 2010)

Hast Du es mal mit verschiedenen "Ortskennzeichen" versucht?


----------



## waldy (4 März 2010)

> verschiedenen "Ortskennzeichen"


 - was ist das genu ?
Kannst du bitte Beispiel schrieben / Zeichen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 März 2010)

Hast Du zufällig mal in eines der vorher genannten Bücher einen Blick geworfen??? Oder die Online-Hilfe bemüht???

Ich behaupte mal: Deine Klemmen sind im Schaltschrank, in einer Unterverteilung oder sonstwo...

Jedenfalls nicht da, wo der Motor ist, oder???

=Waldys komische Maschine
    +Schrank von komische Maschine
    +Motor von komische Maschine


Und jetzt sei bitte ehrlich:

Hast Du ein Buch gekauft, oder nicht???


Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (4 März 2010)

> Hast Du ein Buch gekauft, oder nicht???


 - ja , habe ich gekauft, warte jetzt auf Versand, es dauert bischen noch .

Und was ist mit Beispielen ?

Ich habe es so gemalt:

Abbruch Stelle von Sammelschine steht ganz Link , neben Sammelschine 





> ---- -> PE 1


 
und Motor ist bezeichent auf gleiche Blatt, nur ganz von rechts 





> PE 1 -> ----


 

Und danach, wenn ich mache:
Projektdaten -> Meldungen -> Prüflauf ausführen 

Bekomme ich von Programm Fehlermeldung.



gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 März 2010)

Mach mal ein Demo-Projekt auf... da sollten welche bei gewesen sein.
Da ist dann links eine Baumstruktur. Da siehst du, wie sowas aufgebaut ist.


----------



## waldy (4 März 2010)

Hi,
Du meinsat mit Gerätenanschlüsschinen/ Sammelschinenanschlüss sind die Beispiele realisiert?

Und ich möchte fragen - kann man mit Abbruchstelle ( Pfeile ) verbindung von A nch B zeichenn auf gleiche Blatt?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 März 2010)

Ja, kann man.... Bei Abbruchstellen machst Du:


setze die erste Abbruchstelle und vergebe einen eindeutigen Namen
setze die zweite Abbruchstelle
klicke im "Eigenschaftenfenster" der zweiten Abbruchstelle auf die "..." und wähle dort die erste Abbruchstelle an

Viel Spaß,

dia


----------



## waldy (4 März 2010)

> setze die erste Abbruchstelle und vergebe einen eindeutigen Namen
> setze die zweite Abbruchstelle
> klicke im "Eigenschaftenfenster" der zweiten Abbruchstelle auf die "..." und wähle dort die erste Abbruchstelle an


 - und kannst du Probiren erste Abruchstelle und zweite Abruchstelle auf einem Blatt / Liste machen ( z.B Links erste und Rechts zweite Abbruchstelle ) 
und danach kannst du das Prüfen:




> Projektdaten -> Meldungen -> Prüflauf ausführen


und danach


> Projektdaten -> Meldungen -> Verwaltung


 
Frage - bekommst du welche Fehlermeldung von programm oder nicht?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 März 2010)

Nein, bekomme ich nicht!!!

sind deine Pfeile richtig herum??? 
Hast du offene Enden???

Prüf das mal nach


----------



## bgischel (4 März 2010)

@Waldy
Mach bitte für eine neue Frage auch ein neues Thema auf. Danke...

Zwecks Deiner Frage. Ja solch eine Meldung kann man bekommen (wenn man sie nicht im Prüflauf ausgeschaltet hat). Die Meldung hat Sinn (ausser in Deinem Fall) da dadurch das Programm kontrolliert ob sich Abbruchstellen auf der selben Seite querverweisen.

Im Normalfall geht eine Abbruchstelle aus einer Seite (1) heraus, in die nächste (2) hinein, dann wieder aus dieser (2) heraus und auf die nächste (3) hinein. Dort endet sie dann. Somit gibt es 2 Paare die sich aber nicht auf der gleichen Seite querverweisen.

Sollte hier etwas vergessen werden oder das BMK falsch sein würden sich die Abbruchstellen der zweiten Seite (2) querverweisen. Das wäre dann nicht korrekt und Eplan würde diese Meldung bringen.


----------

